
Ask HN: Does Anyone Work at CERN? - jason_slack
I&#x27;m really impressed with what CERN is doing and their philosophies on research and development of tools. Their career site is really eye-opening: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;careers.cern<p>Does anyone work there? What is the environment like? What&#x27;s it like to be a software engineer there?
======
gregjor
Apparently around 2,500 people work at CERN.

[https://home.cern/about/who-we-are/our-people](https://home.cern/about/who-
we-are/our-people)

Some have written about it.

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-work-at-
CERN](https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-work-at-CERN)

Thanks, Google.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks to Google, yes and I see that. My hope was to hear from an actual
person in a venue I already participate it. I apologize I didn't make that
clear.

------
tnolet
Off topic, sort of. You can get a free 2 hour tour of CERN and the LHC
buildings in Geneva. Did it last year and was awesome. Tour guides are working
scientists, not PR department employees.

~~~
Petrakis
I have been there, for a tour and also participating in a CERN Hackaton, it
was amazing and now I know a couple of people working there.

------
quickthrower2
Sorry I can’t answer your question, but I did enjoy the doco “Particle Fever”
about CERN, life at CERN and the Higgs boson. You might enjoy it.

